# Feeding videos



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

I was not quite sure how to embed them in the page, so if someone knows how to feel free-

Anyway, I took these quick videos this week when i was giving some of my snakes their meals.

Enjoy!

AJ

Ball Python 









Albino Corn









Kingsnake


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Cool vids.

Way to flinch like mad on that kingsnake feeding, haha.


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks for fixing those for me mettle, and as for the flinching; i have been feeding these guys for 8 years now, and it still makes me heart jump every time one of these guys strikes! I know its coming but still, every freaking time!

AJ


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Cool snakes!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wicked snakes. thanks for posting the videos

i lol'd when you flinched on the last video. but to be honest so would i haha


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

sh*t i flinched just watching! LOL... im scared shitless of snakes man.. I take it that all of em constrict their prey? I dont know much about snakes. You ever feed them live rats/mouse?


----------

